# ADA Amazonia and discus?



## Timms2012 (16 Apr 2012)

Hiya all, I'm setting up my new 350 litre Aquarium and would like to keep it well planted as i did my last one, only this time i would also like to keep discus fish. I aways used ADA Amazonia, but not sure its suitable for these fish. So could anyone tell me if this is suitable for the discus eating habits? As i know they like to blow their food off the ground and i know ADA Amazonia gives off little clouds of dust and ammonia when disturbed... I was also thinking maybe Amazonia at the back and nile sand at the front if it would help or any other ideas and thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mlgt (16 Apr 2012)

I think the mix of ada and sand should be fine. I have a 350 scaped discus tank and they spend most of the time eating from the front of the tank.

They will blow their food, but should cause a problem especially if it will be heavily planted. 

Just ensure that the tank is cycled and the right tempreture etc. Should be easy.


----------



## viktorlantos (16 Apr 2012)

One of our client uses  Amazonia Powder as a soil for a 800L discus tank. Plants and Discus love it. She used Marsilea Hirsuta as a carpet plant there which gives a great green color even in a deep tank with low light and a bit of co2.


----------



## Timms2012 (16 Apr 2012)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> One of our client uses  Amazonia Powder as a soil for a 800L discus tank. Plants and Discus love it. She used Marsilea Hirsuta as a carpet plant there which gives a great green color even in a deep tank with low light and a bit of co2.


Omg i just googled this plant and it looks and sounds perfect for me, I have a Juwel vision 300, (new version) with 4x54 watts t5's its 350 litres so it's definately deep, and yes this'll look great. I'll go for maybe 4 bags of Amazonia powder instead of the normal Anazonia soil then. Any other suggestions please let me know


----------

